# Where to get certain things? :)



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, so I'm upgrading Quilly's cage. I wanted to get him a C&C cage, but can't find them anywhere. I was trying to get things to make my own C&C cage, but every store that supposedly had what I needed, didn't... lol :? 

So I know that I need zip ties, the metal cage squares, coroplast, and what else?

And I do know there is a thread already on this already, it was just so highly posted on that it frazzled me.  

Where is the best place to get COROPLAST? Anyone know of any places/sites that sell fairly cheap already made C&C cages? Or a place I could go to get what I need to make one myself? 

I'm just a bit confused on how to get all of this done, but I'm SO ready to give my little Quilly a bigger and more fun environment!


----------



## treehousepie (Oct 29, 2010)

I just made a C&C cage for my hedgie recently. . I got my metal shelves from Target. Its the "re-style" brand. If you get this kind make sure that you put the small squares as the sides too I made the mistake of not doing that so my hedgie tried to squeeze through.. no good. since my coroplast wasn't all the way to the top of my cage.. but, with the coroplast.. try looking at sign shops. I found some coroplast at an local art store.. but, sign stores like "fast signs" or whatever will definitely have some .

Good luck. It took me a good week to finally find everything but, I do work two jobs .


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you! It's been bugging me, every store I went to was either sold out of the metal squares, or didn't have them in stock anymore. :x 

I'm going to be attempting to get some of these things tomorrow, so we'll see how this goes! I'm also getting him new fleece, and some new toys. He's going to be a happy little boy. :lol: 

Do you have a way of heating your cage? I've been doing some research and can't seem to come to a conclusion as of what to heat Quilly's cage with since my room gets fairly cold easily. Right now I just have a regular heater in my room that I turn on randomly whenever it gets a bit cold. Seems to work, but I'd like to have something for his cage since the heater makes me HOT. SIGH.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90,
Welcome back!
As for heating, get the CHE  It will be safe to put it on top of the cage, and it will not heat up your entire room, just his cage


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you Shae!! 
I know it's been quite some time that I haven't been on here, but things have been SO hectic with school. 

Is there a certain place I can get an CHE heater? I have seen this name around the forums, but I'm not quite sure where to get them. Do pet stores sell them? Do you have one? 

 

And today I am going out to get supplies, hopefully little Quilly will have a new home today or within a few days. He would LOVE it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

It's a set-up, so you'll need a ceramic heat bulb, lamp and thermostat. You will probably find it in the reptile section at the pet store, or you can order it online ^-^ I got mine off amazon 

Yes, I have a CHE and it's great  I never have to worry about my dear Kashi going into hibernation <3


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Depending on how cold your room gets the CHE might not be enough. You might have to use it in combination with a space heater that you can set to maintain a certain temperature. For instance if you set the space heater to maintain 70°F then the CHE will be able to bump it up to 73 or 75. 

I use a space heater by itself. It took some fiddling to get it to maintain the temperature I want. The temp it is set to is not the temp of the room and I have to figure it out all over again if we change rooms (like when we go to stay with my in-laws). I like using the space heater because I am comfortable in a room that is about 75°F so it works well for me.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

My room doesn't get terribly cold so I think that the CHE light will work. 
What is the thermometer that I need to get to turn the CHE light on/off when need be by itself? I've got everything I need for my C&C cage EXCEPT the thermometer for the che light.

What do you guys have for it?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> My room doesn't get terribly cold so I think that the CHE light will work.
> What is the thermometer that I need to get to turn the CHE light on/off when need be by itself? I've got everything I need for my C&C cage EXCEPT the thermometer for the che light.
> 
> What do you guys have for it?


I have the Zill R-500 (I think) thermostat

The only complaint I have about it is that it does not tell you the exact temp. on the knob thing, but once I adjusted it according to my thermometer, it's been fine.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> jdlover90 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Zill R-500 (I think) thermostat
> ...


I guess I'm going to have to buy that online, because Petsmart didn't have it! 

Thanks for your help guys! I already have the cage set up, now just need to go out and get the coroplast, and then put in all the nice new fleece and all of his accessories. He should be moving in to his new home within a few days.


----------

